# zweite jFrame??



## Andreas1989 (13. Mrz 2009)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe ein jFrame und möchte bei einem klickt auf einen Button ein weiteres jFrame aufmachen. Wie zum Beispiel in Windows die "Erweiterte Einstellungen". Kann mir jemant sagen wie ich dass machen kann?

Grüße Andreas


----------



## mvitz (13. Mrz 2009)

Am besten mit einem JDialog. JFrame sollte im Idealfall immer nur dein Hauptfenster sein.

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]JDialog dialog = new JDialog(); // oder new JDialog(parent, modal);
dialog.setVisible(true);[/HIGHLIGHT]

JDialog (Java Platform SE 6)
How to Make Dialogs (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI with JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## Andreas1989 (13. Mrz 2009)

Vielen Dank!


----------

